# SOLVED - Radeon HD 6530D setup

## Jaglover

I have an AMD box here ... I have never used AMD graphics with Gentoo. After searching and reading Wiki I'm still in dark, what is the current business with ATI drivers? Shall I set my VIDEO_CARDS to radeon? Or something else? Maybe I missed a Wiki page that explains it all?

OK, found this: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

All tips and hints are still appreciated.

Edit: What a pain in the back. Kernel 4.9.8 refuses to build the firmware in. Without it hangs with 'waiting for udev ...', managed to get it to boot with no radeon in kernel, black screen, accessing over SSH ...

Edit2: The main problem was there was no path specified to /lib/firmware/ ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

have you tried building it as module instead and add it to /etc/conf.d/modules? Do you have sys-firmware/radeon-ucode installed?

greets, bb

----------

## theotherjoe

Jaglover, let me first show a couple of cut-outs from the kernel

configuration wrt radeon kms support and framebuffer settings

```
#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=2

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_DP_AUX_CHARDEV is not set

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

....

#

# I2C encoder or helper chips

#

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_USERPTR is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU is not set

...

#

# Frame buffer Devices

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_CMDLINE=y

CONFIG_FB_NOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I740 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IBM_GXT4500 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_FB_AUO_K190X is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SM712 is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PM8941_WLED is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3639 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LV5207LP is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_BD6107 is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_HDMI=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=96

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE_COLUMNS=80

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE_ROWS=25

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

```

missing firmware during device initialisation would be indicated in the kernel log.

so first have look at the dmesg output.

the following wikipedia page talks about your hd6530d gpu belonging to the 

nothern island models and the way I am reading it would probably need the TURKS 

firmware set built into the kernel. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_HD_6000_Series

as an example for built in firmware I am showing an excerpt from my latest kernel config 

file which is used for kernel-4.9.9

the included firmware is obviously for a different gpu model than yours

```
#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin radeon/TAHITI_vce.bin radeon/verde_pfp.bin radeon/verde_rlc.bin radeon/verde_smc.bin radeon/verde_ce.bin radeon/verde_mc.bin radeon/verde_me.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is not set

CONFIG_ALLOW_DEV_COREDUMP=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

# CONFIG_FENCE_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_DMA_CMA=y

```

----------

## Jaglover

Thanks for replies!

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> have you tried building it as module instead and add it to /etc/conf.d/modules? Do you have sys-firmware/radeon-ucode installed?
> 
> greets, bb

 

I have sys-kernel/linux-firmware installed, will try with modules.

@theotherjoe

Reconfiguring my kernel now. I think the chipset is "Evergreen", the firmware I need is SUMO, it does not come with radeon-ucode.

Edit: It works! Here's the current config: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/dm4CDA2LROR2ChFHVOpc/

AMD specific improvements are welcome, it is pretty much terra incognita for me. Last time I used AMD it was Pentium era.

----------

## theotherjoe

well done!

I wasnt sure about the firmware since I didnt come across

your kind of APU, yet. actually wanted to point you to the linux-firmware

package but you seem to tracked that one down yourself.  :Smile: 

----------

## theotherjoe

regarding AMD specifics I am including a snippet from kernel config

the cpu related stuff should also apply to your system.

```
#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FEATURE_NAMES=y

CONFIG_X86_FAST_FEATURE_TESTS=y

# CONFIG_X86_X2APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_GOLDFISH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_LPSS is not set

CONFIG_X86_AMD_PLATFORM_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_IOSF_MBI is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_HYPERVISOR_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_GART_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_COUNT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

#

# Performance monitoring

#

# CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE is not set

# CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_RAPL is not set

# CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_CSTATE is not set

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_AMD_POWER=y

# CONFIG_VM86 is not set

CONFIG_X86_16BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_ESPFIX64=y

CONFIG_X86_VSYSCALL_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_ISOLATION=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_BOOTMEM_INFO_NODE is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_BALLOON_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_ALWAYS=y

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_MADVISE is not set

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGE_PAGECACHE=y

CONFIG_CLEANCACHE=y

# CONFIG_FRONTSWAP is not set

CONFIG_CMA=y

CONFIG_CMA_AREAS=7

# CONFIG_ZPOOL is not set

# CONFIG_ZBUD is not set

# CONFIG_ZSMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_IDLE_PAGE_TRACKING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PMEM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MPX is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MEMORY_PROTECTION_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC_FILE is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_BASE=y

CONFIG_X86_NEED_RELOCS=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_MEMORY_PHYSICAL_PADDING=0x0

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NATIVE is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_EMULATE is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NONE=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_MODIFY_LDT_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LIVEPATCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

```

----------

